# Problems unmoulding soy melts



## dillsandwitch (Nov 27, 2016)

So I have recently gotten into making soy melts. Man they are so fun and easy to make. And my house smells even better than it normally does. 

Anyhoo the issue I'm having is when unmoulding the melts from my moulds the corners are sticking and breaking off. Moulds are these: http://www.siliconemoulds.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=19244305

Ive tried leaving them in the moulds for a couple of days and even tried putting them in the freezer and I still get the corners breaking off.  I'm using  ecosoya pillar blend soy wax, liquid candle dye and FO. Any tips to getting them out in one go with undamaged edges would be great as I may decide to give some away as Christmas gifts. 

TIA
Dill


----------



## LilyJo (Nov 27, 2016)

To be honest if you are using a silicone mould it shouldnt really break off- you are you Pillar Blend soy right?

Have you tried making a sample without any die - depending how much is added it can affect the wax.  I always have problems with certain die blocks, no matter what I do there are some colours that leave the wax looking, well, odd!

When I make using a complicated mould I tend to leave it 12-24 hours which helps to stop bits breaking off and then I kind of gently pull the sides of the mould away from the wax to ease the edges before I turn it out. 

Not sure entirely sure if that helps or not!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 27, 2016)

You could buy some mold release spray, spritz onto a q-tip and then lightly coat the corners. I think any silicone type of product would work as a release. I've used carrier oil to dab into molds that have an intricate design to make items easier to get out (because I'm too cheap to buy commercially made mold release). I've used olive and sunflower and both work very well.

edit: I forgot to ask if it's a new mold. If it is, it should loosen a bit as you use it.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes it is a new mould. I think a release spray mightbe the way to go. Ive had issues with both dyed and undyed wax sticking in the corners. I'll post a pic of where its been breaking off when i get home from qork today


----------



## Relle (Nov 28, 2016)

Try using dye blocks instead of liquid dye.


----------

